# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Οι πάπιες μου

## Katerina02

Γειά σας,πριν απο πέντε εβδομάδες αγόρασα από ενα κύριο που πουλούσε πάπιες,χήνες,κότες και γαλοπούλες δύο παπάκια!!Τα παπάκια τώρα είναι περίπου 6-7 εβδομάδων και είναι ένα αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό (τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είπε ο κύριος).Επίσης μου είπε ότι όταν μεγαλώσουν θα γίνουν καφετί...μήπως ξέρετε τι ράτσα είναι;Το άσπρο είναι θηλυκό και το μαύρο αρσενικό αν και το θηλυκό είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμο απο το αρσενικό και ίσως να οφείλεται σε διαφορά ηλικίας.

----------


## xarhs

κατερινα μπραβο σου... τι καταπληκτικος χωρος ειναι αυτος που τα εχεις??????????? πρεπει να περνανε φοβερα......

δεν ξερω και πολλα απο παπακια αλλα ολα ειναι πενεμορφα.....

εγω κατερινα εχω κοτες που κλωσσανε απο μονες τους πολλες φορες το χρονο..........

----------


## Katerina02

Eυχαριστώ πολύ!!!Και εμείς έχουμε πολλές κλώσσες και μάλιστα πριν 10 μέρες τρεις κλώσσες βγάλανε πουλάκια!!

----------


## xarhs

ρε κατερινα πολυ ζηλεψα το χωρο σου....... απο που εισαι?????????

----------


## Katerina02



----------


## Katerina02

Από ένα χωριό κοντά στη Κοζάνη.

----------


## xarhs

πωωω γιατι να ειστε ολοι τοσο μακρια????? ωραια πισινουλα τους εχεις............

βαλε και φραγκοκοτες κατερινα

----------


## Katerina02

To σκέφτομαι για τις φραγκόκοτες...

----------


## xarhs

ζητα απο καποιον να παρεις αυγα απο φραγκοκοτες να βαλεις στις κλωσσες σου......... εμενα φετος οι δικες μου με γεμησαν πουλακια και τωρα ηδη αρχησαν να ξανα κλωσσανε

----------


## Katerina02

Εντάξει θα το ψάξω...αν και δεν ξέρω κάποιον που να έχει..θα ρωτήσω πάντως...

----------


## xarhs

ζητα απο το φορουμ , ποτε δεν ξερεις..............

εχεις fb?

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλως ηρθες Κατερινα, καλη διαμονη.

πολυ ωραια παπακια και ο χωρος απαιχτος.

δες εδω πως μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις αν τα παπακια ειναι ζευγαρι. #19 Παπάκια

*οσο για τις φραγκοκοτες αν μενεις κοντα η υπαρχουν σπιτια κοντα μην παρεις. :winky:

----------


## Katerina02

Ναι έχω αρκετούς γείτονες...γιατί φωνάζουν;

----------


## Katerina02

> ζητα απο το φορουμ , ποτε δεν ξερεις..............
> 
> εχεις fb?


Ναι έχω facebook

----------


## xarhs

ναι φωναζουν κατερινα...............

----------


## Katerina02

Ωχ,κατάλαβα και έχουν και μωράκια οι γείτονες...

----------


## οδυσσέας

ακου στο 2.34 και μετα

----------


## Katerina02

Πωπω αυτές ξεσηκώνον τον τόπο  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

Κατερινα γραψε δυο λογια για σενα εδω *Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*

----------


## Katerina02

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το πρωινό τους μπάνιο:

----------


## Katerina02



----------


## Katerina02



----------


## BlackMamba37

Μπραβο  ρε Κατερινα,  ωραια ζωα και ωραιος χωρος! Εγω εχω κοτες αλλα στο παρελθον ειχα και παπιες..... σ'ωραια.

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!!! Κατερινα ειναι ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Katerina02

Eυχαριστώ πολύ!!Με βοηθάνε και οι γονείς μου!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλο θα ειναι να τα χωρισεις απο τις κοτες γιατι βρωμιζουν το νερο που πινουν και οι κοτες.

----------


## Katerina02

Θα τα χωρίσω αλλά στο περιφραγμένο χώρο που φαίνεται ακριβώς πίσω από την κόκκινη πισινούλα(έχει και χτιστό κοτετσάκι)βρίσκονται προς το παρόν οι τρεις κλώσσες με τα κοτοπουλάκια τους μέχρι να ξεπεταχτούν λίγο.Επειδή όμως όντως οι πάπιες λερώνουν το νερό των κοτών τους έχω τρεις ποτίστρες και τους αλλάζω το νερό κάθε μέρα.Στο μέλλον οι πάπιες θα μένουν μόνες τους στον άλλο χώρο και θα έχουν και το δικό τους κοτέτσι.

----------


## ninos

Πολυ ομορφες Κατερινα !!!!!

----------


## Katerina02

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## epanomizoo

να τις χαιρεσαι .ομορφες ειναι .

----------


## astroduckalien

ξερετε τι ρατσα ειναι αυτο το ασπρο γλυκο παπακι;; 
λενε πως ειναι Pekin Duck  http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/D.../BRKPekin.html,αλλα υπαρχουν και τετοιες ασπρες mallard εχω διαβασει http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/N...KMallards.html ....

----------

